# euro switch help



## StaticMkv (Apr 27, 2008)

i know how a euroswitch works and what its supposed to do. but when i turn the switch once the city lights come on ok... but when i pull the switch out once the fogs are supposed to come on right, they dont. now i push it back in and turn it once more for the headlights, the fogs come on without having to pull out the switch. then nothing happens when i pull it out to have the fogs on. can anyone tell me whats going on? i tried a new euro switch thinking it was that but it did the same thing


----------



## jassilamba (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: euro switch help (shawnockey14)*

sounds like a wiring issue to me.


----------



## StaticMkv (Apr 27, 2008)

yea thats what im thinking, im trying to see if i wired it wrong


----------



## sardo_67 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: (shawnockey14)*

i have an 03 MK4 jetts TDI all stock and i want fogs... do i need to wire the car for them or just get the lights and switch?


----------



## jassilamba (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: (sardo_67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sardo_67* »_i have an 03 MK4 jetts TDI all stock and i want fogs... do i need to wire the car for them or just get the lights and switch?

Just get the lights and and plug them in, then follow this link and see where the fogs need to be plugged in. Lot of MK4s had the wiring done on the stock switch. Just look at the first pic in this post http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2364917 and check if you have cables for the fog if you do then you just need the lights.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: euro switch help (sardo_67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sardo_67* »_i have an 03 MK4 jetts TDI all stock and i want fogs... do i need to wire the car for them or just get the lights and switch?

If your car didn't come from the factory with fog lights you will need to run a wire from pin 2 (NL) on the switch to pin 2 (NL) on the headlights.


----------



## DubVeeJedi (May 24, 2003)

*Re: euro switch help (dennisgli)*

does anyone know where to get the pins for the harness?


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: euro switch help (DubVeeJedi)*

The dealer or ECS tuning. When I was wiring my lights the parts department at two dealers gave them to me for free!


----------



## DubVeeJedi (May 24, 2003)

*Re: euro switch help (dennisgli)*

i gotta move... when I was asking the dealers here, they looked at me like i was trying to build a vw submarine...


----------



## DubVeeJedi (May 24, 2003)

*Re: euro switch help (DubVeeJedi)*

PS: know which pin is for the rear fogs?


----------



## sardo_67 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: euro switch help (dennisgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dennisgli* »_The dealer or ECS tuning. When I was wiring my lights the parts department at two dealers gave them to me for free!


so what exactly do i ask for if i go to a dealer? a fog light wiring kit?


----------



## StaticMkv (Apr 27, 2008)

easiest thing would be to order it from ecs its only like $40 i think and they have directions on how to wire it to the car on the same page at the bottom. really shouldnt take more than a half hour


----------



## sardo_67 (Dec 26, 2009)

*Re: (shawnockey14)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shawnockey14* »_easiest thing would be to order it from ecs its only like $40 i think and they have directions on how to wire it to the car on the same page at the bottom. really shouldnt take more than a half hour 

ok looked around on ECS and found 2 Fog Light kits....
for OEM fogs...
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volks...ES416/
and for aftermarket fogs...
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volks...10266/
i plan on getting low grill fogs and a set of aftermarket R8 type lights with fogs in them too. should i just get the OEM kit and then wire my bumper fogs into that?


----------



## StaticMkv (Apr 27, 2008)

the first one you would use for the fogs in the housing and the second you would use for the bumper lights


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: euro switch help (shawnockey14)*

$40? You can just get Repair Wires from ECS.








You will need three for the fogs in the headlights and just one for separate fogs.
If you get them from the dealer you will only need two for the fogs in the headlings since they come with pins at both ends. The ECS web page even has the VW part number!


----------

